# a good way of lossing weight



## Manny (Mar 17, 2010)

Can you help me with a good way of lossing some weight, do you have some good diet? it's seems exercise has keeping me to gaing more weight but need to drop a few pounds and see the results quick to encourage myself to keep going.

Manny


----------



## mango.man (Mar 17, 2010)

My weight loss secret for this year is simple.  Eat less, eat healthier, exercise more.

So far I have lost 34 pounds with 18 more to my goal.


----------



## chrispillertkd (Mar 17, 2010)

Manny, there are a few of things that work well if you want to drop weight besides cutting calories.

1. Drink lots of water. Aim for 6-8 glasses (cups) of water daily.
2. Eat 4-6 servings of fruits and vegetables a day. A serving is about half a cup, a full cup for leafy green vegetables.
3. Cut your alcohol intake. A little is no big deal but I wouldn't suggest more than one serving of liquor/beer/wine a day if you're trying to lose weight.
4. Have 2-3 servings of cheese/dairy a day. A serving is basically 25% of your daily reccomendation of calcium.

Hope this helps a bit. I used this basic diet a few years ago and was successful at droping 39 pounds in about 6 months. It was slower than some diets but it was steady weight loss.

Pax,

Chris


----------



## dancingalone (Mar 17, 2010)

Losing weight is all about being brutally honest to yourself.  Keep a journal of everything you eat and drink, including the amounts.  This can help you track if you are overeating and if you are eating healthy foods instead of always something fatty or full of sugar.  You should also get one of those calorie burning monitors to wear during your TKD and kenpo classes.  It will let you know many calories you are really using during your workouts and this can help you adjust your workouts accordingly.


----------



## CoryKS (Mar 17, 2010)

Start an account at www.myfitnesspal.com.  Calculate your current body fat percentage and set a realistic weight loss goal for yourself.  You can have this done at a fitness center or doctor's office, or you can get a general idea with an online body fat calculator.   Figure out your daily caloric needs, set your macronutrient ratios accordingly, and then use the food and exercise journals to determine what and how much to eat based on your requirements.  It's a pita at first, but after you've used it for a while you'll get better at estimating the calories in the food you eat.  People tend to underestimate calories, so it's good to have a tool that breaks it down for you.


----------



## ralphmcpherson (Mar 18, 2010)

Running. I run 7klm 4 times a week and 10 klm twice a week. It has improved my tkd , endurance and its practically impossible to put on weight (each run burns well over 1000 calories). I eat what I want but as long as I run , and run long distance I always stay trim.


----------



## Earl Weiss (Mar 18, 2010)

Best exercise for losing weight- The Push. Push yourself away from the table. 

The weight equation has 3 parts. What comes in, what goes out, and what gets burned up. Only 2 can be changed realisticaly on an ongoing basis.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 18, 2010)

I have lost 49 lbs this year and the only thing I have really changed is my eating habits, no chips, soda pop or candy. I continue to work out and I try to eat 4-6 small meals a day instead of three bigger meals. I still need to loose another 45 or so pounds but I am getting there.


----------



## wushuguy (Mar 18, 2010)

aside from changing the diet, one can help balance the body and metabolism with exercises like qigong. a simple one is zhan zhuang:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zhan_zhuang

http://www.articlealley.com/article_1362845_17.html


----------



## bluekey88 (Mar 18, 2010)

What I'm about to tell you is not for everyone, but it's been workig for me (down 20 lbs since January 1, down 5% body fat, no loss in lean body mass).  

First, excercie, include resistance training....lift wieghts (body weight, iron, whatever).  Second, eat less.  How you do that is up to you...a lot of the popular diets work, Atkins, South Beach, etc.  Mostly, I try to eat clean (veggies with every meal, fewer carbs, more protein).

BUT, the biggest revelation for me was intermittent fasting.  I was turned onto a program called Eat, Stop, Eat.  

Google that program (or the crteator, Brad Pillon).  Get past the ad hype and look at the science he's reporting on it.  It's solid.

basically, the plan says eat healthy, excercise, and twice a week do a 24 hour fast.  This will help gaurantee you cut the calories without going into starvation mode 9where your body holds onto fat and starts destroyig muscle).  

for me, on fasting days I eat breakfats and then stop eating around 9 o'clock.  then I go until 9 the next day before I start eating again.  I do not then stuff my face, I just start eating normally again.

I can work out, do TKD and other MA stuff even while fasting, no degredation in performance...in fact, all my lifts, excercsie benchmarks and other performance benchmarks have improved.

I'm finding it surprisingly easy and flexible (much more so than sticking to toher diets I've tried).  check it out and see if it's for you (it may not be....some folks don't like fasting or can't for health reasons).  

here's the link to the main site  www.eatstopeat.com

Peace,
Erik


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2010)

I believe very strongly that not all calories are the same.  While you can track calories if you want, you'd be better off eating 500 calories of lean chicken breast than a 500 calories serving of french fries.   I don't disagree with the idea that you have to burn more calories than you ingest in order to lose weight.  There is, though, a health component involved.

The one thing that will help pretty much anyone lose weight:  avoid sugar in any form other than through eating fruit, although really sweet fruit isn't all that good for you in large quantities either.   If you have to eat something sweetened, honey is the best.    Alcohol has a tremendous amount of sugar in it.   I can pretty much guarantee that if you limit (or better eliminate) any sugar from your diet, you'll lose weight quickly and in the right spots.

Another really good rule to live by is something that Jack Lalanne said, "If man made it, don't eat it."  This simply means eat as close to raw as possible.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2010)

terryl965 said:


> I have lost 49 lbs this year and the only thing I have really changed is my eating habits, no chips, soda pop or candy. I continue to work out and I try to eat 4-6 small meals a day instead of three bigger meals. I still need to loose another 45 or so pounds but I am getting there.


 Nice job.


----------



## dortiz (Mar 18, 2010)

" Mostly, I try to eat clean (veggies with every meal, fewer carbs, more protein"

This worked for me. Over 18lbs since January.

Seriously, drop drinking or have alchahol only once a week. No fast food or fried, soda and coffee with milk. Latte, Cap etc. This alone will make a big difference. 
Then start with eating more often but less and then just to less.

My diet now is power bar for breakfast, Nuts or fruit for snack. Then Spinach, 1/2 portion of Tofu and 1/2 a jar of Classico Pasta sauce for lunch. Classico because its 60 calories perservinf with 10 from fat and the jar on the shelf next it it 3 times that in both. I heat that up and some hot sauce and its an awesome protein slash veggie meal. Another bit of nuts and a fruit and then dinner is lots of greens. Usually Asparagus or Broccoli (Chinese Broccoli when I can) with some dumplings or Turkey etc.
For drinks about 6-7 huge cups of Green Tea through the day.

I also do 3 days of light weights and 2 days of running on the treadmill (hate running). That plus class has been working.

You have to find your right groove but the tenents of weight loss are the same. Metabolism, what you feed it with and a bit of cardio and resistance.

Now you got us watching so keep us posted  : )


----------



## cmassman (Mar 18, 2010)

terryl965 said:


> I have lost 49 lbs this year and the only thing I have really changed is my eating habits, no chips, soda pop or candy. I continue to work out and I try to eat 4-6 small meals a day instead of three bigger meals. I still need to loose another 45 or so pounds but I am getting there.


 
The results speak for themselves.  great job Terry. I can't remember where I heard this but for good eating habits you should follow one rule

If came off a plant eat it. If it came out of a plant don't eat it.


----------



## Big Don (Mar 18, 2010)

Quit eating all the things you love, quit drinking all the things you like, the pounds fall off with no friggin effort whatsoever. I'm down 65 pounds since August.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Mar 19, 2010)

Big Don said:


> Quit eating all the things you love, quit drinking all the things you like, the pounds fall off with no friggin effort whatsoever. I'm down 65 pounds since August.



Sooo.... pretty soon, Bob'll have to change your nick to 'lean don'


That said, you are fairly accurate with your description.
I don't count calories, fast, or stop eating before I am sated.
I do however forgo all sugared candy, cookies, waffles, chocolates, and other such things. Ditto for potato chips and party nuts. Ditto for the mayonnaise. Ditto for any alcohol.

body fat is melting away steadily, and the only reason my weight doesn't drop as quickly as I'd like is that my shoulder muscles and core abs are bulking up from doing 150 to 200 push ups and 50 to 100 sit ups per day.

I've lost several pounds of body fat over the last week, judging by the fact that my jeans fit much more comfortably, and my belt is getting loose.


----------



## Mark Jordan (Jun 2, 2010)

Fill your diet with vegetables and fruits and don't eat anything after 6PM.


----------



## nerdette_007 (Jun 2, 2010)

Running is definitely the fastest way to lose weight. You can speed up loss by doing intervals- sprint as fast as you can for a block, say, then take it down to a jog for the next, etc. I also like to sprint up hills, then walk back down them, repeating until I'm decently sweaty and the neighbors think I'm crazy. These types of training are also anaerobic, which makes them great as a supplement to martial arts- they utilize the "explosive" fast-twitch muscle fibers you use in sparring. 

As for diet: I always eliminate things one at a time, so I don't go into some sort of fatty-shock and binge out on pizza or whatever. The first thing I always cut is alcohol! Other ideas are switching from soda to water (kind of obvious, but cuts major calories), ditching cream and sugar in coffee, removing bread and buns from sandwiches and meals, etc. These little things add up, you'd be surprised how much weight slips off with the smallest changes. 

Good luck-


----------



## Phoenix44 (Jun 24, 2010)

Weight Watchers.

Good principles of nutrition, easy, and you can eat whatever you want, as long as you account for it.  And it's sustainable.

Any "diet" will work in the short run, but if you give up everything you like, you won't stay on it for the long run.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Jun 24, 2010)

Personally, I dislike the weight watchers approach, on the basis that I have to count and calculate. That takes all the fun out of eating imo. And weight loss goes beyond calories as well.

And you don't really need weight watchers. Pick a sustainable lifestyle with the amount and type of calories that you see yourself living with. Weight loss will come as a result. You mention that dieting doesn't work, but neither will counting calories. If the lifestyle is sustainable, you'll do it with or without counting. If it isn't then either you will cheat, or you will be frustrated about not being able to live the lifestyle you want.


----------

